# Do they make a 3" self centering chuck with MT2 mount for a tailstock



## tackit (Sep 22, 2013)

First,  I'm new to machining so I hope I'm using the right terms. 

Guys I have a 8" Lathemaster lathe that has a MT2 tailstock,  I would like to buy a 3" self-centering chuck with a MT2 mount for the tailstock but looking can't find one so I'm thinking they are not available, Is that correct?    What brought this up is my 1" chucking reamer has a 3/4" shank and won't fit my MT2  1/2' drill chuck.  Thanks.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 22, 2013)

They do, but why not just turn the shank down?

http://lprtoolmakers.auctivacommerc...NTER-CHUCK-2MT-65mm-3-JAW-CHUCK-P2192110.aspx

http://www.jstool.com/live_ctr/chuck.htm

Halfway down this page:

http://brassandtool.com/Chucks-Lathe.html


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Sep 22, 2013)

mt2 is a little small for a 3/4 inch tool i think. thats why its hard to find things with large capacity and a small taper. usually things with large capacity are meant for bigger machines and have larger taper or other mounting system.

you could machine the reamer shank to an mt2 and put it right in the tailstock.


----------



## tackit (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks guys for responding to my questions... But what does the below quote mean?     I thought I would need a stationary chuck in the tailstock not one mounted to a live center.  

"This precision Universal Live Center Body is designed for use with interchangeable tapered heads or with front mounting, self-centering *chucks*. All parts are made of steel, hardened and precision ground. All interchangeable parts can be easily replaced. Threaded attachment end and MT-2 tapered shank."

I was thinking about having the reamer machined to 1/2" but thought it might be to thin. 

 I also was thing about having the reamer turned into a MT2 taper by a shop, because I was told by a knowledgeable friend it would be hard for a novice such as myself to grind the taper properly. Thanks


Would this one work? thanks   http://lprtoolmakers.auctivacommerc...3MT-inc-9-collets-takes-MM-IMP--P3058804.aspx

Here is my Lathe. http://www.lathemaster.com/LATHEMASTER8x14Lathe.htm


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 22, 2013)

You could cut the #2 taper by setting your compound to 1.4307 degrees and take slow cuts with a good carbide bit. A 5" sine bar with a .1248 stack would give you the correct angle. A 2.5" bar would require half that.

Alternatively you could make an adapter with a 1/2" male and 3/4" female to fit your chuck and hold your reamer.

Dave


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Sep 22, 2013)

Is this something like what you are looking for? It is a 2" chuck with a #2 MT taper.
http://www.harborfreight.com/2-inch-mini-lathe-chuck-with-mt-2-shank-4486.html


----------



## f350ca (Sep 22, 2013)

The collet chuck you linked to should work fine plus could it be used in the headstock (with a 3 - 2 MT sleeve) as a collet chuck.
The three jaw chucks with MT shanks are used to hold odd long work that can't be center drilled. 
But in a pinch can act as a drill chuck. The adaptor sleeve for my headstock bushes down to MT 5, same as the tailstock. My 5-2 MT sleeve that holds my drill chuck was in the headstock here, so no way to hold a drill bit. But you have to hold the chuck to stop it turning.


----------



## tackit (Sep 22, 2013)

SEK_22Hornet said:


> Is this something like what you are looking for? It is a 2" chuck with a #2 MT taper.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/2-inch-mini-lathe-chuck-with-mt-2-shank-4486.html



That's what I'm looking for SEK-22Hornet, but the comments on it are bad.  Thanks for the link though.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Sep 22, 2013)

Here are a few more that look like they are a little better quality.  I knew I had seen them a couple places. You may have to do a search once you get to the web page.  They list up to a 4" with MT2. 

http://www.cdcotools.com/index.php


----------



## tackit (Sep 22, 2013)

dave2176 said:


> You could cut the #2 taper by setting your compound to 1.4307 degrees and take slow cuts with a good carbide bit. A 5" sine bar with a .1248 stack would give you the correct angle. A 2.5" bar would require half that.
> 
> Alternatively you could make an adapter with a 1/2" male and 3/4" female to fit your chuck and hold your reamer.
> 
> Dave



I bought a 7/8  R8 Mill holder for my 1" reamer,   the reamer has a 7/8 shank from ENCO, I could cut the mill holder down to 1/2 or maybe 5/8? I forget the size of the chuck, but at any rate that should be something I can do.  Thanks all of you for your suggestions and help,  I'll post back when I get it milled.


----------



## tackit (Sep 22, 2013)

SEK_22Hornet said:


> Here are a few more that look like they are a little better quality.  I knew I had seen them a couple places. You may have to do a search once you get to the web page.  They list up to a 4" with MT2.
> 
> http://www.cdcotools.com/index.php



Thanks SEK,  I think I found what I've been looking for.      Can you or anyone else tell me if I can use a 4" chuck in my lathe's tailstock,  it only $5 more than a 3"?   Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 22, 2013)

Should be fine. My only concern might be clearance over the cross slide. It would be a limiting factor. Have to remember that when you open a chuck like that, the jaws start to protrude outside the body diameter.

I think you would be fine turning it to 1/2" though. The actual cutting load will depend on how sharp it is, how much stock you leave to ream, what kind of material.....etc. Since this is a 1" hole, can you not bore it? Or is it too deep. You might also consider making yourself a holder for a boring bar that also would double as a holder for the reamer shank. It would need to be adjustable for height, obviously, and using the cross slide, you put it on center and run it in.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Sep 22, 2013)

You say you have an 8" lathe, so You should have plenty of room over the ways - however, you might want to measure to see if it will fit over your cross slide. Otherwise it might limit your options significantly.


----------



## tackit (Sep 23, 2013)

SEK_22Hornet said:


> You say you have an 8" lathe, so You should have plenty of room over the ways - however, you might want to measure to see if it will fit over your cross slide. Otherwise it might limit your options significantly.




Thanks SEK I check that out before I order one.    As I sit here thinking about it,  I would say know it won't fit over it the cross slide, I doubt the 3" will either.  Thanks for the heads up though, you probably saved me return and shipping fees.)    Cutting the 7/8 mill holder down to 1/2" or 5/8" is still an option.  I might have to settle for that..


----------

